
Microsoft Zune is retired as of Nov. 15 - rfjedwards
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/nov/16/microsoft-ends-zune-music-streaming-service-apple
======
o_nate
I still use a Zune 30GB player. When my original one finally stopped holding a
charge, I got a refurbished one for under $100 on Amazon to replace it. The
sound quality is pretty decent, which is the main thing I care about, and the
Zune software is okay - a bit less loathsome than ITunes in my experience.

~~~
rfjedwards
I always thought they looked like pretty good devices.

------
chadzawistowski
Anyone looking for a dedicated music player device should check out FiiO. They
have high-quality audio components and support a wide range of lossless and
lossy formats.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FiiO_X_Series](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FiiO_X_Series)

~~~
Someone1234
FiiO are only really popular with audiophiles who claim they can hear the
difference. For everyone else, if you're going to blow $200 on an MP3 player
you may have well get an iPod (e.g. iPod Touch) since it unlocks far more
potential (apps).

I am personally rather partial to the "Sandisk Clip Jam." It is roughly
$30-40, is a glorified micro-SD card player (up to 32 GB), and has tons of
battery life. Great for when a smartphone is too large and cheaper than a iPod
Nano.

The FiiO is just either too expensive or too large.

